# Info. on ebay poison



## acls (Nov 11, 2006)

I saw this on ebay and thought it was interesting.  Does anybody know anything about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=897&item=160017239914


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes,never seen in anything but clear and only a 4 known in clear.this cobalt one is now in a friend of mines collection and he also owns the only labeled clear one,very very rare and cannot tell you how much he paid out of respect of his wishes ....but it was 5 digits to the left of the decimal. the bottle is amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acls (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Rick!  It definitely is amazing.  This one looked so good I though it might be a fake.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## bttlmark (Nov 19, 2006)

That's a really interesting one....to bad they ended the auction early...probably could have got more for it had they left it on till the end.


----------

